# Was kann ma als Homepageersteller und Webdesigner verlangen ?



## Wasserbaendiger (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte einfach mal Fragen, was man so als Homepageersteller oder Webdesigner verlangen kann ?

Danke im voraus

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,

bist du dir doch noch nicht sicher, ob du, wie im Jobforum angepriesen, deine professionell erstellten Homepages preiswert an den Mann bringen sollst? :suspekt:


----------



## Wasserbaendiger (4. Juni 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> bist du dir doch noch nicht sicher, ob du, wie im Jobforum angepriesen, deine professionell erstellten Homepages preiswert an den Mann bringen sollst? :suspekt:



Preise habe ich schon gemacht, nun möchte ich aber wissen, ob die zu teuer sind.

Nun was verlangt ihre pro Stunde oder pro Seite ?


----------



## Flex (4. Juni 2007)

Da ich als ungelernte Kraft arbeite und somit keine Höchstsätze verlangen darf, kommt es bei mir auf die Projektgröße an.

Früher habe ich in einem kleinen Team gearbeitet und haben ein Clan CMS inkl. komplettem Design und weiterführendem Service verkauft, das lag preislich bei rund 1000€.
Dabei ging es natürlich nicht nur um die Anpassung des CMS, sondern auch um den Service.

Mittlerweile hat sich das aber aufgelöst und ich arbeite ich für einen Hungerlohn von 10€ die Stunde (nebenberuflich). Bei normalen Websites, bei denen nicht viel Arbeit entsteht. Meist setze ich auch einen Höchstbetrag fest, der sich im Bereich von 250-300 Euro ansiedelt. (Dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass ich keine schwierigen neuen Skripte programmieren muss, oder ein Backend.)
Meist sind es relativ statische Seiten mit einem kleinen Design.


----------



## Wasserbaendiger (4. Juni 2007)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Da ich als ungelernte Kraft arbeite und somit keine Höchstsätze verlangen darf, kommt es bei mir auf die Projektgröße an.
> 
> Früher habe ich in einem kleinen Team gearbeitet und haben ein Clan CMS inkl. komplettem Design und weiterführendem Service verkauft, das lag preislich bei rund 1000€.
> Dabei ging es natürlich nicht nur um die Anpassung des CMS, sondern auch um den Service.
> ...



danke für die Antwort.
Naja, 10€ pro Stunde ist wirklich nicht viel...........


----------



## Flex (4. Juni 2007)

Ist ein ungefährer Richtwert für eine ungelernte Kraft.

Wäre ich ausgebildet oder könnte gute Referenzen vorweisen, würde ich mehr verlangen können.
Da sich meine CSS Kenntnisse allerdings auf meinem mittelmäßigen Niveau bewegen und ich kaum JavaScript Kenntnisse habe, könnte ich mich auch nicht wirklich einer großen Seite widmen, die einen gewisses Maß an modernen Elementen beinhalten sollte.

Ich bin eher ein Typ für die Entwicklung im Background. Allerdings gibt es da eben auch genug Freelancer mit mehr Referenzen, die für ähnliche Gehälter arbeiten bzw. genug fertige Lösungen besitzen um so etwas zu verkaufen. 
Deshalb mach ich das eher für Bekannte und manchmal eben als MiniJob für kleine regionale Unternehmen.


----------



## Thomasio (4. Juni 2007)

Da kann ich aus Erfahrung berichten:

Als einzelner (Privat-) Anbieter, ohne Firma bzw. bekanntem Namen dahinter kann man mit Homepage erstellen nicht viel verdienen, ein Freund von mir hat es probiert sich selbständig zu machen, mit klangvollem Firmennamen usw, hatte auch wirklich gute Angebote und ist ein wirklich guter Designer, aber Aufträge Fehlanzeige.

WENN man bereits einen Auftrag hat, kann man schon in die vollen langen, ca 30€ pro Stunde sind durchaus üblich, voausgesetzt man ist so gut, dass man eine standard Homepage in ein paar Stunden fertig hat

Wenn ich für Freunde und Bekannte eine hp erstelle, ohne grosse Extras, verlange ich pauschal 100€ für das ganze Projekt, plus (bei Bedarf) anschliessendem Service (bugfix, updates usw), um die 50€ pro Monat


----------



## Wasserbaendiger (4. Juni 2007)

Thomasio hat gesagt.:


> Da kann ich aus Erfahrung berichten:
> 
> Als einzelner (Privat-) Anbieter, ohne Firma bzw. bekanntem Namen dahinter kann man mit Homepage erstellen nicht viel verdienen, ein Freund von mir hat es probiert sich selbständig zu machen, mit klangvollem Firmennamen usw, hatte auch wirklich gute Angebote und ist ein wirklich guter Designer, aber Aufträge Fehlanzeige.
> 
> ...



also verdienst du eher an dem anschließendem Service oder ?


----------



## bluex (4. Juni 2007)

Hi

Also bei mir ist das so das ich mir immer meine persöhnlichen Grenzen nach unten setze... die sich nach meinem aktuellen Wissensstand richten. Ich habe mir meine Preise in einzelne Kategorien eingeteilt. Also Layoutsachen mit xhtml und css nehm ich nicht so viel wie fürs Programmieren mit php und javascript, weil es geistig schon etwas anstrengender ist meiner Meinung nach ein cms zu entwickeln als mal eben da son Layout um zu setzen. naja und um so umfangreicher mein Wissen wird um so teurer werde ich auch ....  bei den Preisen schaue ich mir aber auch sehr genau meine Auftraggeber an .... bei grösseren Unternehmen kann man schonmal 30% oben draufkloppen .. die haben genug und stören sich auch nicht daran wenn des mal n paar hundert euro teurer ist als vorher ausgehandelt .... man darf es halt nur nicht übertreiben .... aber wenn man gute Arbeit leistet kommen die auch bei höheren Preisen gerne wieder... die geiz ist geil Zeiten sind zum glück langsam wieder vorbei und die Firmen geben für gute Qualität auch gern wieder ein paar euros mehr aus... 

also fürs programmieren nehm ich immoment so zwischen 20 und 30 euro , je nach Projektumfang ... wenns was ist wo ich das Rad komplett neu erfinden muss nehm ich schon eher 30m.. aber bei so standart sachen meist so 20.


----------



## Wasserbaendiger (4. Juni 2007)

bluex hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Also bei mir ist das so das ich mir immer meine persöhnlichen Grenzen nach unten setze... die sich nach meinem aktuellen Wissensstand richten. Ich habe mir meine Preise in einzelne Kategorien eingeteilt. Also Layoutsachen mit xhtml und css nehm ich nicht so viel wie fürs Programmieren mit php und javascript, weil es geistig schon etwas anstrengender ist meiner Meinung nach ein cms zu entwickeln als mal eben da son Layout um zu setzen. naja und um so umfangreicher mein Wissen wird um so teurer werde ich auch ....  bei den Preisen schaue ich mir aber auch sehr genau meine Auftraggeber an .... bei grösseren Unternehmen kann man schonmal 30% oben draufkloppen .. die haben genug und stören sich auch nicht daran wenn des mal n paar hundert euro teurer ist als vorher ausgehandelt .... man darf es halt nur nicht übertreiben .... aber wenn man gute Arbeit leistet kommen die auch bei höheren Preisen gerne wieder... die geiz ist geil Zeiten sind zum glück langsam wieder vorbei und die Firmen geben für gute Qualität auch gern wieder ein paar euros mehr aus...
> 
> also fürs en nehm ich immoment so zwischen 20 und 30 euro , je nach Projektumfang ... wenns was ist wo ich das Rad komplett neu erfinden muss nehm ich schon eher 30m.. aber bei so standart sachen meist so 20.



okay, danke !


----------



## Thomasio (4. Juni 2007)

Wasserbaendiger hat gesagt.:


> also verdienst du eher an dem anschließendem Service oder ?



Ja klar, vorausgesetzt man ist so gut, dass kaum Bugs vorkommen und die Seite entspricht in der ersten Version schon den Wünschen des Kunden, da hat man mit Service nicht viel zu tun, man kann mehrere Dutzend Seiten betreuen (wenn man denn so viele Kunden hat), hat wenig Arbeit und in der Summe auch genug verdient

Wenn die Seite aber zu gut ist, und der Kunde merkt nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten, dass er mich fürs Nichtstun bezahlt wird er den Service Vertrag nicht weiter verlängern, bzw. die Bezahlung ändern auf einen Stundensatz bei Bedarf


----------



## KD3 (6. Juni 2007)

naja heutzutage erstellen schon viele Private leute für sich selber schon die eigene Homepage etc. und deswegen ist die gewinnspanne in einer Firma in denen Webdesigner tätig sind, denk ich mal schon niedrig, man könnte sagen das einer als webdesigner aufkeinenfall überhaupt in deutschland einen festen Job bekommen könnte..

MfG
KD3


----------



## bluex (6. Juni 2007)

Wie kommst du denn dadrauf? Private pages wurden schon immer meistens selber erstellt von den Besitzern . Die Freelancer und Agenturen leben von den Firmen die sich die Seiten erstellen und warten lassen ... und die guten Agenturen nagen weis Gott nicht am Hungertuch... Kommentar aus einer Hamburger Agentur.. : "...unsere Bezahlung siet so aus das jeder freiwillig bei uns bleibt und sein Besstes gibt... denn nur zufriedene Mitarbeiter arbeiten auch gut"... und so ähnlich hört es sich bei fast allen an die gute Kunden haben.... 

Also als Webentwickler oder Screendesigner kann man schon ordentlich Schotter machen ... vorausgesetzt man hat es drauf, entsprechende Referenzen und ganz wichtig: Bereitschaft sich  permanent weiter zu Bilden und auch mal Risiken ein zu gehen und was neues aus zu probieren.... 

Also ein guter Programmierer kann im Monat schon locker seine 3-4000 Kröten auf sein Konto befördern.. wie gesagt ein guter...  
Und die mittleren und grossen Agenturen wissen das auch inzwischen das man von dem grossteil der Billigkonkurenz der kategorie Schulbankwärmer die finger lässt ... und achten wieder mehr auf die Qualität des Codes und Flexibilität des Mitarbeiters, was bei den meisten billig Codern ja nich so angesagt ist, wie ich schon sehr offt erfahren musste.

Die eigene Preisangabe spiegelt meiner Meinung nach auch sehr offt die Selbstsicherheit gegenüber dem eigenen Wissenstand und Können wieder.. Jemand der bei mir ankommt und sagt er baut mir ne Auftragsverwaltung für 50 Kröten, da denk ich mir schon irgenwie... Entweder weis er nicht was seine Arbeit wert ist, oder er weis das sie nichts wert ist und kommt mir deshalb gleich mit sonem billig Angebot... 

Letztlich geht es nur ums Geschäft und darum seine fähigkeiten besstmöglich zu verkaufen, und da sollte man einfach nach der Qualität des Produktes gehen das man möglichst gewinnbringend verkaufen möchte, in diesem Fall die eigene Arbeit.


Also wenn du gut bist lass dir deinen Preis nicht kaputt reden, blos weil es vieleicht ein Ander günstiger macht. Such dir als Freelancer am bessten 2-3 Agenturen mit denen du zusammen arbeiten kannst, da fallen dann in regelmässigen Abständen Aufträge ab wenn die agenturen mit deiner arbeit zu frieden sind... 

UND IMMER HART BLEIBEN WAS DEI EIGENE UNTERE GRENZE ANGEHT... ein testprojekt mal billiger zu machen um seine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis zu stellen kann man ruig machen....


----------



## Wasserbaendiger (8. Juni 2007)

Danke für dein Kommentar !

Werde es mir zu Herzen nehmen


----------



## Rena Hermann (8. Juni 2007)

An jene, die hier Beträge genannt haben...

Ihr verdient aber nicht euren Lebensunterhalt, sprich Wohnung und Lebenshaltungskosten, ggf. für mehr als eine Person und inkl. Steuern, Versicherungen, Investitionen, Software, Altersvorsorge, administrative Zeiten, Akkqusisitonsaufwand, Weiterbildungsaufwand, laufende Betriebskosten, Büromieten usw. damit, oder?


----------



## Flex (8. Juni 2007)

Nein, wie bereits erwähnt, ich mache das nebenberuflich.

Hauptberuflich bin ich Heilerziehungspfleger in Ausbildung


----------



## Thomasio (8. Juni 2007)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Ihr verdient aber nicht euren Lebensunterhalt, ...



Bei WEITEM nicht, auf privater Basis sowieso nicht, für umsonst oder Kleingeld kann man sich totarbeiten, aber so viele gut betuchte Freunde die dafür den echten Wert der Arbeit bezahlen würden hat kein Mensch

Auch gut laufende Webdesign Firmen sind in aller Regel sehr kurzlebig, sobald eine grössere Firma Bedarf an einer Webpräsenz hat und den Auftrag an irgendeine Mini-Webdesign-Firma vergibt, machen die gleich auf grössenwahnsinnig, stellen ein Dutzend Leute ein und haben erstmal für 3 Monate Arbeit
Presseberichte über Webdesign Firmen entstehen immer in dieser Zeit, darum liest sich das, als ob es ein goldenes Handwerk wäre
Wenn man aber mal 6 Monate später in die gleiche Firma schaut, dann langweilen sich da drinnen die letzten 2 Angestellten bei Kaffee und Solitaire
Das Angebot an wirklich guten Webdesignern ist wahnwitzig gross im Vergleich zu einer sehr geringen Nachfrage
Darum kann man, ob alleine oder in einer Firma angestellt, nur von Zeit zu Zeit mal gut damit verdienen, Folgeaufträge bleiben oft aus

Es gibt wenige Ausnahmen, aber in aller Regel ist der einzige Weg als Webdesigner wirklich Geld zu verdienen, sich bei einer grossen Firma als Haus-Webdesigner einstellen zu lassen, nur sind solche Stellenangebote sehr dünn gesät, und wenn mal eine solche Stelle frei ist, dann nimmt die Firma sicherlich nur den Allerbesten der Bewerber


----------



## bluex (9. Juni 2007)

Ne also ich nicht .. habe das nur als Nebengewerbe....von Zuhause aus.... denke mal als Freelancer muss man sich auch nicht zwingend Geschäftsräume einrichten da man ja meistens auch noch die Möglichkeit bekommt in den Agenturen direkt nen Schreibtisch zu beziehen... naja Materialkosten und Steuer klatsch ich einfach immer oben drauf also die 20 bis 30 euro sind das was letztendlich für mich selber bleiben soll. Denke wenn ich nicht noch normal arbeiten gehen würde und volle Auftragsbücher hätte könnte ich damit gut leben ...


----------



## spiv (9. Juni 2007)

> Auch gut laufende Webdesign Firmen sind in aller Regel sehr kurzlebig





> Darum kann man, ob alleine oder in einer Firma angestellt, nur von Zeit zu Zeit mal gut damit verdienen, Folgeaufträge bleiben oft aus



Das halte ich für pauschalen Unfug. Ich verdiene seit ca. 10 Jahren Geld mit Grafikdesign und Programmierung und habe über die Jahre meinen Kundenstamm immer weiter ausbauen können. Vom Verdienst kann ich Büro, Wohnung, Auto, Versicherung etc etc bezahlen und es bleibt noch etwas zum leben übrig. Kurzlebig sind nur die Leute die falsch kalkulieren.


----------



## Bogat (9. Juni 2007)

spiv hat gesagt.:


> Das halte ich für pauschalen Unfug. Ich verdiene seit ca. 10 Jahren Geld mit Grafikdesign und Programmierung und habe über die Jahre meinen Kundenstamm immer weiter ausbauen können. Vom Verdienst kann ich Büro, Wohnung, Auto, Versicherung etc etc bezahlen und es bleibt noch etwas zum leben übrig. Kurzlebig sind nur die Leute die falsch kalkulieren.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hat man erst einmal einen Kundenstamm und sind diese zufrieden mit Preis/Leistung, dann ergeben sich in der Regel auch Folgeaufträge. Besonders bei größeren namhaften Kunden kann man hier gut verdienen, auch durch reine Wartungs und Pflegeaufträge.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Thomasio (9. Juni 2007)

Natürlich war meine Aussage auf die breite Masse bezogen, und nicht auf Designer mit Diplom
Natürlich wird jemand der das Handwerk von Grund auf gelernt hat und somit nicht nur gute Grafiken erstellen kann, sondern auch etwas von Buchhaltung, Marketing und Geschäftsführung versteht sich wesendlich leichter tun

Aber die original Frage war ja nun ein wenig anders, und wenn ihr jemandem der fragt: "Was kann ma als Homepageersteller und Webdesigner verlangen ?"
den Eindruck vermittelt, dass er sich damit eine goldene Nase verdienen könnte, dann ist die Bauchlandung vorprogrammiert


----------



## Bogat (9. Juni 2007)

@Thomasio

Naja das sehe ich anders, ich persönlich tue mir auch immer sehr schwer bei den Preisen, oftmals lasse ich mich auch unterbezahlen, aber ich kann damit ganz gut leben. Mir fällt es einfach schwer hohe Summen zu verlangen, da Kunden oft Pauschalpreise und keine Stundenpreise wollen - was natürlich verständlich ist.

Ich persönlich frage auch meist erst in meinem Kollegenkreis herum was man dafür so nehmen könnte.

Andererseits ist es natürlich wahr das die Frage nicht unbedingt von Fachwissen zeugte und es somit durchaus den Eindruck vermittelte.


----------

